# rxvt-unicode

## randomaze

Qualcuno qui usa il terminale in oggetto?

Perchè io lo ho usato con profitto per un paio di anni, senza riscontrare problemi.

Ma da qualche giorno ho visto che succede qualcosa di strano: quando chiudo la finestra del terminale (o scrivo "exit" da prompt) mi freeza X e non c'è modo di riprendere il controllo se non con un rebbot via ssh  :Sad: 

Stesso comportamento con openbox o icewm (quindi escluderei il wm) o se arriva una kill dall'esterno.

Il downgrade alla versione precedente (il passaggio è avvenuto qualche giorno fa, in concomitanza del malfunzionamento) non sortisce alcun risultato utile.

"revdep-rebuild -p" o "qcheck -a" non segnalano nulla di anomalo

dall'output di strace non sembra ci sia nulla di strano... e sembra uscire correttamente (non è vero... si freeza anche li)

Nessun problema con xterm o con la versione "liscia" di rxvt 

Capita a qualcun'altro?

Qualche suggerimento per ulteriori tentativi?

----------

## zolar czakl

```
x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.02-r1  USE="-iso14755 -perl truetype"
```

Sia con urxvtd che senza, sia come loginShell che non, nessun problema (con FVWM).

La USE perl?

----------

## djinnZ

un strace da remoto per vedere cosa combina? non ho rxvt ma andrei a vedere contro quali librerie è stato compilato. A naso mi pare un problema di linking verso un file  di libreria danneggiato.

----------

## randomaze

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.02-r1  USE="-iso14755 -perl truetype"
> ```
> ...

 

Senza la USE perl ho lo stesso effetto... se tolgo anche truetype si freeza all'avvio.

Se non usi ~x86 puoi postare per favore un ldd /usr/bin/urxvt?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> un strace da remoto per vedere cosa combina? non ho rxvt ma andrei a vedere contro quali librerie è stato compilato. A naso mi pare un problema di linking verso un file  di libreria danneggiato.

 

Anche a me sembrava un problema di linking... ma dopo il revdep-rebuild (per il linking a vecchie librerie) e il qcheck (per verificare lo stato dell'installato) se il problema é lì non é nel linking ma in qualche pezzo di codice buggato sulla libreria.

lo strace da locale si conclude in maniera apparentemente normale (nel caso stasera quando ritorno sul mio PC posto la parte finale... forse sono io che lo interpreto male)

----------

## nikko96

Se può essere utile te lo posto io,uso x86 e xfce/fluxbox:

```
x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.02-r1  USE="perl truetype -iso14755"
```

```
nikilux@nikko ~ $ sudo ldd /usr/bin/urxvt

   linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7f23000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7ee4000)

   libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0xb7ed1000)

   libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb7ec8000)

   libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb7e9f000)

   libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb7e24000)

   libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7e11000)

   libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7d27000)

   libAfterImage.so.0 => /usr/lib/libAfterImage.so.0 (0xb7cc3000)

   librsvg-2.so.2 => /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2 (0xb7c92000)

   libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0xb7c7b000)

   libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0xb7c42000)

   libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0xb7c3e000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7c39000)

   libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0xb7b7d000)

   libtiff.so.3 => /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3 (0xb7b2a000)

   libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb7b21000)

   libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb7b0a000)

   libGL.so.1 => //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7a74000)

   libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7a65000)

   libjpeg.so.62 => /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 (0xb7a45000)

   libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb7a22000)

   libgif.so.4 => /usr/lib/libgif.so.4 (0xb7a19000)

   libperl.so.1 => /usr/lib/libperl.so.1 (0xb791c000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7905000)

   libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0xb78ed000)

   libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0xb78bf000)

   libutil.so.1 => /lib/libutil.so.1 (0xb78bb000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb778b000)

   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f24000)

   libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7780000)

   libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0xb766c000)

   libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb7668000)

   libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb7662000)

   libgnomevfs-2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0 (0xb760c000)

   libgconf-2.so.4 => /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4 (0xb75e4000)

   libORBit-2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0 (0xb7592000)

   libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0xb758d000)

   librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0xb7584000)

   libgsf-1.so.114 => /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114 (0xb7553000)

   libcroco-0.6.so.3 => /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3 (0xb7520000)

   libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0xb74f2000)

   libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0xb74e7000)

   libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0xb74ad000)

   libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 (0xb7432000)

   libGLcore.so.1 => //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb6a9a000)

   libnvidia-tls.so.1 => //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0xb6a98000)

   libdbus-glib-1.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 (0xb6a7c000)

   libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 (0xb6a48000)

   libssl.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0xb6a07000)

   libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0xb68c8000)

   libavahi-glib.so.1 => /usr/lib/libavahi-glib.so.1 (0xb68c4000)

   libavahi-common.so.3 => /usr/lib/libavahi-common.so.3 (0xb68b7000)

   libavahi-client.so.3 => /usr/lib/libavahi-client.so.3 (0xb68a7000)

   libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0xb6895000)

   libbz2.so.1 => /lib/libbz2.so.1 (0xb6884000)

   libdirectfb-0.9.so.25 => /usr/lib/libdirectfb-0.9.so.25 (0xb6830000)

   libfusion-0.9.so.25 => /usr/lib/libfusion-0.9.so.25 (0xb6829000)

   libdirect-0.9.so.25 => /usr/lib/libdirect-0.9.so.25 (0xb681a000)

   libglitz-glx.so.1 => /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1 (0xb6813000)

   libglitz.so.1 => /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1 (0xb67ea000)

```

Ovviamente nessun problema con rxvt-unicode

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Anche a me sembrava un problema di linking... ma dopo il revdep-rebuild (per il linking a vecchie librerie) e il qcheck (per verificare lo stato dell'installato) se il problema é lì non é nel linking ma in qualche pezzo di codice buggato sulla libreria.

 Intendevo che c'è un link ad un file di libreria danneggiato, rxvt di suo va benissimo ma nel momento in cui chiama la funzione la libreria va in errore o tenta di accedere ad un'area di memoria protetta e fa crashare X, quindi la devi ricompilare anche se non hai alcun errore di linking riportato da revdep-rebuild (che poi non fa altro che richiamare ldd).

Sempre a naso andrei a ricompilare libX11 o libGL ma è tanto per dirne una.

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sempre a naso andrei a ricompilare libX11 o libGL ma è tanto per dirne una.

 

Beh si... alla peggio (se stasera non trovo incongruenze con la lista che nikko96 mi ha gentilmente fornito) proverò a ricompilare le varie librerie

Peraltro rxvt va bene... é rxvt-unicode che da il problema   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

Nulla di nuovo.... semplice post di aggiornamento:

Il mio ldd coincide in gran parte con quello di nikko96  :Sad: 

Varie combinazioni di USE o altro non portano a cambiamenti  :Sad: 

La ricompilazione delle varie librerie grafiche non porta a cambiamenti  :Sad: 

Se compilo a mano rxvt-unicode... si freeza lo stesso! (il che é, peraltro, una buona notizia... per quando avrò il tempo di debuggare  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Per adesso il workaround tampone é stato quello di riemergere tilda...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

